# MoH Recipient MSGT Benavidez



## BloodStripe (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.wearethemighty.com/green...dible-ronald-reagan-said-hard-believe-2015-04

I'm sure in the SF realm he's already known. What a selfless individual.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2015)

One of the most humble and quiet men you could ever meet.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2015)

He spoke at a unit function around 95 or 96. We almost had to strain to hear him. His story was amazing and then he arrived at the part where he was clubbed/ stabbed and took his assailant's weapon, using it to kill the man. You could hear a few people whisper "Holy shit" at that point. "Quiet professional"...people have no idea.

His citation:
http://www.cmohs.org/recipient-detail/3229/benavidez-roy-p.php

Blues Skies and DOL.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2015)

What a man. I remember when he was awarded the MOH...but I'd never seen the 1991 speech before. Thanks for posting that link.


----------

